# Drill holes in brick in fireplace



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You would probably be better off drilling the holes into the mortar. It will be easier to drill and easier to cover over in the future. It shouldn't cause any issues if you decide to use the fireplace later as long as you fill the holes back in before use.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

rad's exactly right :yes: yep, into the mortar,,, that way you can use any 1/4" drill + masonry bit,,, jam in a plastic plug & screw then wire to screen :thumbsup: alternate method - train your son :whistling2:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree with drilling the mortar rather than the brick, but would probably look at the construction first, and see if it is feasible to clamp it. Have seen some screens that come with clamps, think c-clamp, that catch the backside of the brick and have a screw or bolt that clamps it in place. They could be made easy enough, basically bending a piece of bar stock into a U and drilling and tapping one of the legs for a bolt, or you may be able to find one at a fireplace shop or hardware store. Otherwise, anchors into the mortar should work fine.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are not using the fireplace and may not, then why don't you relocate the screen cover to the garage or another safe place for [temp] storage? if and when you decide to use the fireplace, then you can follow some of the recommendations provided here. 

As also mentioned, training your son to not even go near this place is mandatory. If and when you do use the fireplace, he will already have a sense that this is not an area to play. If you have fireplace tools nearbyy as well, I would relocate those too.

If and when you do want to secure the screen, find plastic anchors that will fit into the mortar areas, then secure w screw & wire as noted. You can paint the wire the color of the screen if needed.

Good luck & Merry Christmas to all,
tstex


----------

